

Ask HN: is there any distributed pub sub framework built using node.js? - digamber_kamat

I came across following two link where the authors claim to have built a pub sub framework. But I see that they are single server based. All publishers and subscribers are talking to one same server.<p>I need something where there are multiple servers arranged in different kind of topologies.<p>Is there any such thing already ?
======
rhasson
I don't see the links you mentioned but I came across this one the other day:
<http://pubsub.io/>

You can also build one using Socket.IO

~~~
digamber_kamat
Unfortunatley the links did not get pasted .

I was talking about <https://github.com/jazzychad/fanout.node.js>
<http://blog.redistogo.com/2010/08/18/node-and-redis-pub-sub/>

